# Hochrechnen



## Testerli (6. Apr 2004)

Hallo zusammen ich brauche mal euren Tipp.

Ich habe 2 Werte den Wert1 ist 5 der Wert2 ist 3. nun möchte ich dies hochrechnen.
wie kann ich dies machen. da währe es ja 5^2 = 25

wie kann ich dies Realisieren?

Danke


----------



## SBS (6. Apr 2004)

Solche Methoden findest du in der Api sicher in der math Class,
die Funktion, die du suchst, heißt glaube ich 'pow'.


----------



## bygones (6. Apr 2004)

ich versteh zwar nicht warum du von 5 und 3 auf 5^2 kommst, aber egal.

Ja, in der Math Klasse - http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/Math.html -  gibt es die statische Method pow die dir die arg1^arg2 rechent.


----------

